
DiffPy – Atomic Structure Analysis in Python - cinquemb
http://www.diffpy.org/
======
mirimir
Nice!

Way back in the day, I worked in an x-ray diffraction lab. It was my job to
collect diffraction data. After aligning a crystal in the goniometer, I would
measure diffracted energy on a spherical grid, by manually moving the detector
around, and recording data on paper. We worked "hot", because occulting the
primary beam took too long. There was a beam trap, of course. And not much got
diffracted. But you had to stay conscious of the primary beam's path.

